# when to start PGR and nitrogen



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Just curious, as the weather may finally warm up a bit, when is it the right time to start with PGR.

Prodiamine, 50 degree soil

What about the rest?

I used to do a dimension/starter granular, so do I start with my starter when I do prodiamine? Would that also be a good time to start PGR?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Did you do the Fall Nitrogen Blitz?

If so, you probably don't need Nitrogen till much later in the Spring. IE: For me, I probably don't plan to put N down until end of May*.

For PGR, I usually wait until the grass is really growing (spring flush).

*That could change depending on how the lawn is doing or if I get the itch to put something down. :lol:


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Did you do the Fall Nitrogen Blitz?
> 
> If so, you probably don't need Nitrogen till much later in the Spring. IE: For me, I probably don't plan to put N down until end of May*.
> 
> ...


What about for those of us who did a fall reno? Should we do anything different in spring?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

stotea said:


> What about for those of us who did a fall reno? Should we do anything different in spring?


After a fall reno, I am on the camp of aggressively feeding the lawn. Google "The Philes Phertilizer Lecture" and decide if that is something you want to do.



> These new KBG lawns are hungry for fertilizer. Very much like, (and if you renovated, exactly like) a sod farm, those guys that start with bare ground, throw some seed around, and by late July of every year, they are selling product: a deeply rooted, dense intertwined dark green carpet of lush (no bare spots) Kentucky Bluegrass. Now how do they do that every year? (And, of course, the implied question "How come you and I can't do it also?")


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks. I remember seeing that last year but couldn't recall where. If I'm understanding correctly, he's saying two high-N apps in May and June, two summer apps of Milorganite (or similar), then the usual fall blitz essentially? I'm thinking I'll need to adopt some sort of preventative fungicide program in the spring/summer as well, which I was planning on doing anyway.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

For primo I would apply after your first 2 real mows where you are cutting green grass, the idea is to get it under regulation before the flush starts


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Agree w/ Eric on the renovated lawn + nitrogen. Philes lecture is a must read.

As far as PGR, the general rule of thumb is "after 2 mows".


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

chrismar said:


> As far as PGR, the general rule of thumb is "after 2 mows".





Turfguy93 said:


> For primo I would apply after your first 2 real mows where you are cutting green grass, the idea is to get it under regulation before the flush starts


This is good advice. :thumbsup: and what I do as well.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Loaded question. What PGR and what is your goal?

When I apply a combination of primo and proxy for seedhead suppression, I normally start as soon as greenup occurs, but before the flush. Right after the first mow that takes off new growth.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> > As far as PGR, the general rule of thumb is "after 2 mows".
> ...


It's amazing stuff!


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> Loaded question. What PGR and what is your goal?
> 
> When I apply a combination of primo and proxy for seedhead suppression, I normally start as soon as greenup occurs, but before the flush. Right after the first mow that takes off new growth.


Tnex from the group buy.

Goal is to not have to mow 2-3 times a week


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks all, planning to go with the first 2 mow method. Once it gets going.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Did you do the Fall Nitrogen Blitz?
> 
> If so, you probably don't need Nitrogen till much later in the Spring. IE: For me, I probably don't plan to put N down until end of May*.
> 
> ...


Not quite. I did some milorganite and finished with a starter winterizer app in November, but not as aggressive as the blitz.


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Did you do the Fall Nitrogen Blitz?
> 
> If so, you probably don't need Nitrogen till much later in the Spring. IE: For me, I probably don't plan to put N down until end of May*.
> 
> ...


So you start your PGR regimen approx end of May... How late in the year do you go with it? In other words, I also start my PGR in May, and put it down once a month in May, June, July, and then again at the end August a few days before I overseed, then I skip Sept since you want to wait a few mows on new grass to apply it... Any point in doing another app in October? November? Or should I be finished with PGR for the year after my August app?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

alpine0000 said:


> So you start your PGR regimen approx end of May... How late in the year do you go with it? In other words, I also start my PGR in May, and put it down once a month in May, June, July, and then again at the end August a few days before I overseed, then I skip Sept since you want to wait a few mows on new grass to apply it... Any point in doing another app in October? November? Or should I be finished with PGR for the year after my August app?


Last year, I stopped using PGR end of September. I usually go with a 3 week interval between sprays and skip summer months. *If it ever stops raining here in NJ, I plan to spray PGR asap.

In your case, I'm with you on ending the PGR is August.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I did my first app 3 weeks ago. It's been a great 3 weeks and future if the control keeps up.

I am due for an app this week again.

Will see about summer heat, things self regulate, but I may still apply since it shouldn't cause harm. As for how long I will go, maybe October, just because it is dark when I get home and the last few years I still had to mow into November.


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> In your case, I'm with you on ending the PGR is August.


Thanks, Eric!


----------

